# cpu that contains iron??



## lotrogold (Sep 4, 2011)

hello all i have some p3/celeron green fibre and some pentium mmx black fibre (on the left in photo), i have read that hey contains iron, it mean that i not possible to refine gold from them, or just they dont worth to be buyed. thank.


----------



## Geo (Sep 4, 2011)

im pretty sure the magnetic portion is not steel but a metal called kovar. whether or not they are worth buying depends on how much you have to pay for them as they do yield good gold. the process for getting the gold out of a processor has been covered many times on the forum and the fact that it has magnetic material in it makes no difference in the process.


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Lotro!
Start by separating the ceramic cpu's, from the green fiber & the black ones.
The green fiber cpu's you should de-solder the pins & collect for processing, saving the green fiber for later processing. Check Samuel's website for some info on processing them as well as the ceramic ones.
The black ones, what I did with mine, first I heated them, & took the metal chip off; then a lite boil in HCl; @ this point the pins came off; I followed with a water rinse & broke the blak chip which exposed the gold wires. Filtered & then ran the cpu's & sediment thru AR.
This is what they look like after I was done.


----------



## lotrogold (Sep 6, 2011)

thanx a lot for the advice Philddreamer, for now i want to refine pins and fingers, but i'll be back in this 3d whe i'll start on cpu


----------



## etack (Sep 14, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> The black ones, what I did with mine, first I heated them, & took the metal chip off; then a lite boil in HCl; @ this point the pins came off; I followed with a water rinse & broke the blak chip which exposed the gold wires. Filtered & then ran the cpu's & sediment thru AR.
> This is what they look like after I was done.



I noticed that when you remove the metal slug from the CPU and wash with HCL that some of the gold that is between the slug and the silicon chip has migrated to the solder and ends up as black powder at the bottom. I also rinse the metal slug till the solder is dissolved. This also is the same for the slot CPU with the big CPU on it. 

The black epoxy that covers the inside of the CPU contains the gold wire and that needs to be dealt with mechanically though fire or grinding. Steve had a post with some good pics of the wires in the epoxy.

Hope this helps  

Eric


----------

